# Sky+ for free!!!!



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Just thought i'd share this with you as it just seems to good to be true!

We have ordinary Sky but dh has always had his Sky sports. Given the credit crunch and all that, we decided that it was pointless him spending out for sports each month when he hardly gets to watch it. He phoned up Sky and went through to cancellations and they basically offered him a free Sky+ box, free telephone line rental and free calls (for 12m), his sports for free and then we are having the movie package added for just a couple of quid at the end of the month.

Well the Sky man has been today and installed our Sky+ and we have not payed a single penny  

Hope this may also work for some of you too  

S xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

My BIL does this every so often (usually every 12 months) as they usually try everything to keep you with them/higher packages. He phones and tells them he wants to cancel completely and he ends up getting a very good deal. A few times it has been cancelled(you still get the freeview channels) buta few weeks later they will phone and offer a better package before at a lower cost etc

Unfortunately i cant have sky+   as im on a communal ariel so just have bog standard


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow that's fab! Might get DH to give them a call! xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

My friends did this a year ago. We've been thinking about tryign this ourselevs but, knowing our luck they'll just say OK and cancel our subscription! 

C~x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, DH phone Sky last night as our digi box is knackered   Well, we have had it nearly 9 years   They quoted us at 105 pounds for a +box and installation   Well, weren't happy at the price so DH phoned Virgin and got a good quote off them. Sky phoned me this morning to see if we wanted the +box, so I told them what Virgin offered. They said that they couldn't do any better than 105 pound (sorry, pound sign broke  ) so I told them that I wanted to cancel them. They put me through to the cancellation department ~ half an hour later, I've got an HD box, installation, them to repair/replace my digi box, multi-room installation and HD (5 pound for the first 6 months) all for 49 pounds   I know it's not free, but I'm well impressed


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Excellent Tina ..wish I had sky I moved here and have a dish but nothing attached to it   so need to suss out what I can do ..I would be happy with freeview type thing..can I just add a box to the cable ? I don't have a clue  

Cat x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

AOL do similar offers if you try and cancel broadband.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I  do this if my sky+ box goes wrong and they want to charge me £60 to come out so I tell them to cancel it and they come out and fix for free


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Cat if you just want freeveiw go to www.freeview.co.uk and type in your postcode and it will tell you what extra channels you will get for free, then you just need a scart lead and a freeview box which you can pick up from woolies/tesco etc for around £15-£20

/links


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Dakota, love your new pic of Lewis, he is gorgeous


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I did try a freeview box as supposedly in this area you are supposed to get it  we are on the top of a big hill so you would have thought we would but it didn't pick up any channels when it scanned through..   so I think I have to have Freesat? I did have a look last week and they are about £150 for a decent one one off for the box .. I think you can get a sky one and then if you decide to upgrade to a bigger sky package then you can ..so might do that. ..but decorating has to come first otherwise I will be watching rugby players on sky and not doing what I should be doing  

Cat x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

We've had time come round door to door trying to get us to sign back to Sky (left yrs ago) sounded good what he was offering to start with but in the end it isn't as good as we have now with a Sky+ style freeview box and tiscali for our phone line calls and broadband.  tried to tell him this but he wasn't having it so they didn't manage to sign me up.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

wouldloveababycat said:


> but decorating has to come first otherwise I will be watching rugby players on sky and not doing what I should be doing
> 
> Cat x


Could be more fun watching the rugby players than paint drying ~ just don't let my DH know that while he is in the scrum, it's not just his  that I'm watching


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

it might be Tina but I am wallpapering lol   although do need another coat on the glosswork too I guess (I hate glossing it takes too long to dry and smells ) 

Ooh those nice thighs rolling around in the mud   ooh do you think I would still be able to match the wallpaper pattern up after that  

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

What are you like?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

BAD very bad when it comes to rugby players ..  

Cat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Cat do you have a box in your wall for your sky box or wires? or just the dish?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have the dish and then a wire going from the dish that comes in through the wall with a spikey bit coming out the end   does that mean anything to you  

Cat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

you may need to fit an adapter on the end if its just visbale wire, but if you can get a second hand box from somewhere and plug it in you will get all free channels and then you can up the package if you want.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh where would I get one of those from ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

e-bay might do it e-bay do everything don't they ..does anyone know what it would be called and does anyone know a good second hand box to go for ?

Cat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

http://electronics.shop.ebay.co.uk/items/Satellite-Cable-Freeview__sky-box_W0QQ_nkwZskyQ20boxQQ_catrefZ1QQ_sacatZ15069QQ_trksidZp3913Q2ec0Q2em24?_trksid=p3913.c0.m24

We have an amstrad one. To be far on ebay they seem quite expensive for second hand. Do you have a local paper that sells things? you can usually find then in there for about a tenner. If not a car boot.

/links


----------



## barbaramary (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote from Cat
"I did try a freeview box as supposedly in this area you are supposed to get it  we are on the top of a big hill so you would have thought we would but it didn't pick up any channels when it scanned through..   so I think I have to have Freesat?

This happened to us and we bought an aerial booster and got loads of channels - worth a try.  Or maybe you need a new aerial - what's your picture like?"


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Pic on normal channels is fine.. will have a look in the paper and on e-bay thanks all  

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Any luck with your search yet? xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think they have cottoned on. I phoned and they just offered me the standard deal even though I threatened to cancel.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Jo ~ sometimes you do have to cancel (you will still get the free channels) but i garuntee they will phone you back within 2 weeks to get you back on board.

I know not everyone is comforatable with doing this but its always worked for my bil. When my 12 month contractis up ill be doing the same


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am watching two on e-bay that are in my area thought it would be easier to pick them up that way rather than pay postage.

Cat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Cat i think i forgot to say in the other reply but you will need the card aswell. I wish id kept my old set know as when we moved i threw it out as we had a new box when i took up the subscription


----------

